# ultra light weight pouches



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

Hello,

I`ve made 60 pouches from kangaroo and pork leather.
It is very strong but light stuff.

All these 60 pieces weight 18 grams.















30 of them are for small ammo - 7,5mm - 9,5mm steelballs.
They weight 7 grams. Means 0,23 gram per single pouch!!









The other 30 pieces are a bit larger - for 10mm up to 12mm steelballs.
They weight a bit more - 11 grams. Means 0,37 gram per single pouch!









I tested the strength of the pouches (one from the larger ones):















A draw of 11 kg (per one hole!) is no problem for them. So they would be safe for very strong bands up to around 20 kg - ok, better a bit less!
The pouch has broken at a draw of 15 kg - remember: 15 kg per one hole!
I do only use bands up to a draw of 6, max. 7 kg, mostly around 3-4 kg.

The leather was a gift from a German slingshot enthusiast - thanks to Hanomag!! 
He gave me a few kg from this great stuff


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Very nice!

I've so gots to learns me how to skin and tan roo's.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Very nice Torsten. I love Pigskin! I think it is the best leather out there. Light ,soft and strong. Flatband


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

Incredible how tuff that stuff is!
But i don't like that thin black leather. I just don't like the feel, even though it's sturdy and lightweight.
I use a little bit thicker leather. Thanks hanomag!


----------



## John-Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

Will you be using these for your speed tests? I believe the lighter the faster!


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

I too just started using pig leather. Light, tough amd durable-my new favorite. I need to weigh the pouches but they shoot great and last long.


----------



## Holzwurm (Nov 5, 2010)

@ torsten

These turned out very accurate and uniform , ..........did you cut them out one by one by hand or you've used some kinda template or even a stamping tool ?

great work , ..........greetz , Holzwurm


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

Holzwurm said:


> @ torsten
> 
> These turned out very accurate and uniform , ..........did you cut them out one by one by hand or you've used some kinda template or even a stamping tool ?
> 
> great work , ..........greetz , Holzwurm


I cut them one by one with a rollcutter.

@John-boy

These are my regular pouches. I do use them for my speed tests too.


----------



## Slingshots rule (Apr 5, 2011)

Hrawk said:


> Very nice!
> 
> I've so gots to learns me how to skin and tan roo's.


its not to hard i do it all the time.
very strong
SR


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

flippinout said:


> I too just started using pig leather. Light, tough amd durable-my new favorite. I need to weigh the pouches but they shoot great and last long.


Nathan, on the one you sent me -- is that pig leather? I love that little pouch! Also, where can I get some of that?


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I love "The Pig". To me, it's been the best leather out there for awhile. Strong, soft and thin-YEAH! Flatband


----------



## Peresh (May 3, 2010)

@ TORTSEN, you're a mad scientist ! A genious.,


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> I too just started using pig leather. Light, tough amd durable-my new favorite. I need to weigh the pouches but they shoot great and last long.


Nathan, on the one you sent me -- is that pig leather? I love that little pouch! Also, where can I get some of that?
[/quote]

Dayhiker,
I got that leather from a friend and have been looking for more since then. Yes, it is pig and super strong and thin. If i ever find anymore, i am buying an entire hide, as it is tops


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

flippinout said:


> I too just started using pig leather. Light, tough amd durable-my new favorite. I need to weigh the pouches but they shoot great and last long.


Nathan, on the one you sent me -- is that pig leather? I love that little pouch! Also, where can I get some of that?
[/quote]

Dayhiker,
I got that leather from a friend and have been looking for more since then. Yes, it is pig and super strong and thin. If i ever find anymore, i am buying an entire hide, as it is tops
[/quote]

Thanks, Nathan. I will ask around up here, too. If I find any I'll remember you.


----------



## ebooks886 (May 27, 2011)

Hello, I have only just got into shooting slingshots, mainly because I enjoy tinkering and making things! I can get hold of pigskin leather fairly easily in thicknesses ranging from 0.5mm to 1.1mm. Which would be the best thickness to make lightweight pouches from?


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

Those are fantastic, Torsten. You ought to sell or trade them.


----------



## ERdept (Jun 10, 2010)

flippinout said:


> I too just started using pig leather. Light, tough amd durable-my new favorite. I need to weigh the pouches but they shoot great and last long.


I can attest to this. My custom came with your ultralight pigskin pouch. It's still holding up.


----------



## dallasdeadeye (May 22, 2011)

those pouches are nice, but i just steal the ones off of daisy replacements tubes. im running dankungs and they work well for those type of slingshots.


----------



## Snipez1978 (Jun 7, 2011)

Hi can you tell me the thickness of the leather please

Atb rob


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

I used kangaroo to make snake-whips. It's soft suple and has very little stretch compared to the same weight of cow or pig hide. 
I have a supply house near by. I'll need to try a roo hide pouch!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Well done and they look like great pouches. i like the way you experiment, it's a benefit for all shooters.


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

Frodo said:


> Incredible how tuff that stuff is!
> But i don't like that thin black leather. I just don't like the feel, even though it's sturdy and lightweight.
> I use a little bit thicker leather. Thanks hanomag!


I agree a 100 percent. I use kangaroo, but glue 2 of them together. they're still light and strong, but feel better!!


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

Bob Fionda said:


> Well done and they look like great pouches. i like the way you experiment, it's a benefit for all shooters.


Thanks Bob! I think it is a small benefit. I´m inspired from so many shooters of our ss-community. I´m happy if I can give something back TO the community!

Best regards
Torsten


----------

